# Wow - Ginobili involved in kidnapping plot



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

http://www.woai.com/spurs/story.aspx?content_id=92213ACA-4DB1-41B1-8CCD-115A6E2E5551 



Supposedly, there was a plot to kidnapp Manu Ginobili in his native land, mostly because of his upcoming lucrative contract. The article mentions how other Argentina sports-stars have had family members kidnapped for ransom, so this is no joke. He and his family are under increased protection, so hopefully everything turns out OK for his family and himself.



Wow, crazy stuff.


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

Wow that is some crazy stuff. Hope he and his family come out of this ok and he is safe.


----------



## Starks (Feb 22, 2004)

That's crazy but definitely not uncommon. The government is unstable and could use the money.


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

I was at Argentina last week and that was a big topic there, but it seems everything it's ok now. :yes:


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

More about this subject:

Spurs Offered To Relocate Ginobili's Family

Nice gesture by the Spurs. :yes:


----------



## CrookedJ (May 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>KokoTheMonkey</b>!
> http://www.woai.com/spurs/story.aspx?content_id=92213ACA-4DB1-41B1-8CCD-115A6E2E5551
> 
> 
> ...


I've heard of this happening with Russian Hockey players - having to pay Mobsters huge protection fees not to have their families kidnapped / killed while they are playing over here.


----------

